# First Post



## Gene Howe (May 20, 2012)

Not really, but had to share this
[attachment=5712].


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Not really, but had to share this
> .



Haha you had me stumped. 

Let's take a pole poll and see who else was barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Gene Howe (May 20, 2012)

I'm on the fence about that poll....unless dancing is involved :teethlaugh:
I guess, I don't really have a poll position.:dash2:




Kevin said:


> Gene Howe said:
> 
> 
> > Not really, but had to share this
> ...


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> I'm on the fence about that poll....unless dancing is involved :teethlaugh:
> I guess, I don't really have a poll position.:dash2:
> 
> 
> ...



Go ahead, just treat my like your whipping post. I"ll just go sit in the corner where I've logged so many hours.


----------



## Gene Howe (May 20, 2012)

Awwww...poor guy. I can hear the tremulous timbre of your voice. Be sure to take the 'pillar' for your head. 





Kevin said:


> Gene Howe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on the fence about that poll....unless dancing is involved :teethlaugh:
> ...


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2012)

Hey it's the postman, talk about gettin nailed to the cross he is the cross, me carvem you totem pole, Think he's thick headed? I wood. I guess he's got the pole position, he better behave or I'll cut him down to size. Ok that's enough of this, see what you guys made me do:lolol: I gotta get back to work.


----------



## davidgiul (May 20, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Gene Howe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on the fence about that poll....unless dancing is involved :teethlaugh:
> ...



That's the post that Mrs. Caveman is gonna use on the side of your head when she gets done reading your dissertation to Chippin in on how to buy a sawmill.:davidguil:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 20, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Gene Howe said:
> ...



looks like a primative alaskan stripper pole:irishjig:


----------



## Brink (May 20, 2012)

Hahahaha, 

Oh geez I wet myself. Oh well!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2012)

Gene, What Kind of would and what Kind of finish did ya use on that post??? Pretty good effort for your first one!!!


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2012)

Let's have a pier review of this . . . . .


----------



## Brink (May 20, 2012)

I'd like to join in...

But I'm a stick in the mud.


----------



## LoneStar (May 20, 2012)

You guys are pining for something clever. I wood post something knotty, but I got nothing to grain from it. I just get board telling plane old one liners.



Did you seed what I did there ?


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Did you seed what I did there ?



Your reply has been logged. This thing is bound to start splintering in every direction eventually. No matter, we'll spruce it up again.


----------



## LoneStar (May 20, 2012)

Kevin said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > Did you seed what I did there ?
> ...



Oakay, now I cedar point of it. How many jokes kiln we make like this ? I bet theres a endless lumber of them, just waiting tool be shaped. I just wanted to ash you something, do you think posting jokes is what I camphor ?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2012)

OMG, It's still going!:lolol:


----------



## Gene Howe (May 20, 2012)

Can't keep up. Guess I'll just wenge it..... or just teak my toys and go home.
We can't just keep piling on, now can we? Maybe we'd better leaf it alone. Although, puns seem pretty poplar and no on seems to be beeching. 
As I said to my friend, it's all in fun Gus.


----------



## Kenbo (May 21, 2012)

You guys kill me.


----------

